# Canon - powershot S30 @ webcam



## prediAndre (28. September 2004)

hi,
ich hab ne canon S30, mit der man ja auch videos aufnehmen kann, daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob es irgendeine möglichkein gibt, sie auch als webcam zu nutzen ? ... zB durch eien extra software oder so ? ...


danke schonmal,


predi


----------

